# Craftsman 1/2" collet



## jimmiler (Feb 9, 2011)

I have a Craftsman router mod. 320.17542. It has a 1/4" collet and a 1/2" collet. When I use the half inch collet I have a great deal of difficulty getting the collet to release the bit. I found that in order to release the bit from the collet I have to remove the collet and bit from the router, place them into my arbor press and push on the end of the bit to release the collet sleeve from the nut portion. Is this a common problem? Is there a replacement collet with a better design?

The quarter inch collet is an assembly that self- releases the bit, the half inch collet is simply a nut and loose tapered sleeve.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Most of the newer ones will loosen and then the nut tightens again and once you unscrew to loose again it comes out but some of the old are like you describe. I don't know if there is a cure for it.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

The 1/2" collet probably needs to be put together correctly. It should work just like the 1/4" collet and the collet probably needs to be pressed into the nut. usually the collet is held at an angle and pushed into the nut and clicks into place. It might also need to be de-bured.


----------



## williamm (Oct 10, 2011)

I agree with Mike.
I had the same issue and used my bench vise and two blocks of wood to squeeze the collet into the nut.


----------

